# Sticky  How to properly break-in your new Plasma display...



## Robert Zohn

This thread will help explain the best methods to prepare your new Plasma Display Panels (pdp) for a long life of service.

It's common knowledge that a good break-in period should be done to prevent image retention and stabilize your plasma panel. Most video experts and calibrators recommend running your new pdp for a minimum of 150 hours with full motion video content running the TV for 24 hours per day for at least 6 days straight. Many experts say pdps can take up to 1000 hours before they are stabilized to a point that is safe to run content with static images, like gaming and CinemaScope 2.35:1 - 2.40:1.

Many folks have used Evangelo's break-in slides to age each sub-pixel evenly. Evangelo made a file of alternating full screen solid panels of Red, Green, Blue and White colors that change in intensity as they continually rotate in a non-stop loop. Choose the right media for your display, USB thumb drive, SD card or DVD and set-up the slides to run on a continuous loop. For example, if you have Panasonic's Viera Connect TV you can use a USB thumb drive. Once you have the file loaded on the USB insert it into one of the three available USB slots in the side/back of the TV and follow these instructions:

Power the TV on

Press the "Viera Tools" button

Use the left/right navigation buttons to select the "Media Player"

Then select "Photos"

Then select the "Red" button (Slide Show). This will make the slides loop continuously

Select "Start Slide Show"

Before Evangelo made this brilliant RGB & White solid panel slides I had recommended running the HD Discovery channel as it stays on 24 hours a day in full 16:9 aspect ratio with only occasional translucent logo ID. Since 2008 we have been aging pdps with Evangelo's slides to prepare our clients' pdp for our professional in-house calibration with great success.

Here's the link to download Evangelo slides, which can be burned onto an SD card, USB thumb drive or a DVD.

No special settings are required, however, some schools of thought are to lower the brightness to break-in the panel slowly while others believe setting the brightness higher will break-in the panel faster and since 150 hours is possibly not enough time to fully stabilize the panel they justify the brighter break-in settings to escalate the time required to more thoroughly stabilize the panel.

Enjoy the slide show!

-Robert


----------



## Sonnie

For discussion about the Plasma break-in, please see the active thread in the HDTV forum. This is merely a copy of the thread for reference and this thread is closed.

Click here: Plasma Break-in: How to properly break-in your new Plasma display


----------

